# Anus closes but sometimes odor escapes



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

I wouldn't define this as incontinence because I still have complete control over my bowels and flatulence. However in my estimation, if enough stool enters the lower parts of my rectum, the odor will become noticeable to everyone around me. It doesn't take much either. Something the size of a baby carrot could be problematic.

This can usually be "managed" temporarily by forcing a bowel movement (which I know is ill-advised). But given the circumstances, I usually have no choice.

Sorry if this was a little too graphic. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

You already read this right? http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/332681-little-conclusion-about-this-odour-condition/

My theory is that some unconscious muscles down there somehow stopped working and that´s why the "delicate" closing of the anus (internal sphincter, an involuntary one) fails, also i think that the feces reach to the external sphincter because of that, feces should be stopped before reaching the external sphincter by the internal sphincter and all the levator ani system.

This might help you, it´s helping me

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325394-leaky-gas-knocked-out-my-whole-story/

Regards.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Involuntary release of anything bowel related is considered incontinence. My anus is closed more often now but I still feel the gas being released in short puffs which feels like bubbles escaping. Do not ever force a bowel movement. Thrombosis hemorrhoids and internal hemorrhoids are hard to deal with. A prolapse is even worse.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Similar to the barbie butt thread, but has anyone thought about taping their anus shut? Just while going to work, school, etc. We use clear plastic tape made for sensitive skin at work for IVs and such, and I've thought about giving my anus region a good shave and slapping that stuff on there. I could already predict itchiness and sweating to be a problem but just a thought.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Meager, I don't think it'll work, gas escapes from all those tiny gaps. Don't shake either, some redditor gave a funny story about the smell of sweat and feces on his butt crack for weeks until his hair grew back.


----------

